# Danish Aircraft manufacturing



## ivanotter (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wonder: how many can remember this one? I remember the pilots were the heroes of Denmark. I think there was a movie about them.

As these were flying amblances, I think they were painted in the colours of the 2 competing rescue services (Falck and Zonen).

Anybody knowing more about these?

Picked from Wiki:

SAI KZ III
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 



Role	utility aircraft
Manufacturer	SAI

First flight	1944-09-11
Primary user	Denmark
Produced	1946-1951
Number built	64
The SAI KZ III was a Danish light utility aircraft used by the Danish Air Ambulance Service and Danish Air Force.
*The first flight was on September 11, 1944*, when Denmark was still under German occupation (the Germans permitted to build a plane for Danish Air Ambulance Service).
The plane is upper-wing, of mixed construction, canvas and plywood covered.








How come Germany even permitted Denmark to build a/c in 1944???


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 20, 2011)

...damn...now I have to dig out my danish KZ-model plane photos...


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 21, 2011)

...For not looking into the old Falck and Zonen rescue services, Maria.

Totally off on a tangent, but I think I can remember the competition even to the extend where both would respond to an emergency. the one arriving last would even park so close to the back door of the first one, so they could not get the stretcher out. I think it is a true story.

On the KZ planes: they were rather beautiful planes, and I think, well built. I think all small boys at that time had the ambulance KZ as a model plane (Corgi, etc).

Ivan


----------

